# Chainsaw ???'s



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this question, but i'm guessing the folks that frequent this forum know a thing or two about chainsaws!  

Looking to purchase a chainsaw in about the $250-$300 range give or take. Looking for something in a 16" or atleast I think..... Is this price range feasable or am I kidding myself? I don't know much about them and figure I should do a little reseasrch first. It will primarily be used for habitat work on our property and a few other odd jobs now and then....nothing like commercial use. I have used a couple of small Stihls and they worked nicely, but the 14" bars seemed kind of small for some jobs....or maybe it was just my inexperience?? 
Should I just look at Stihl and not worry about anything else? What features are must haves? 
Any advice would be much appreciated!!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Swamp,

Well, I'm not a logger but have used chainsaws alot and seen a lot used in the past 30 + years. I used to cut 10+ cords a year to heat our house with. I bought a 031 Stihl w/ 18" bar in the early 70's. Its still running and running very well. All parts are still available, etc. Last Christmas, I bot myself a new smaller 021 Stihl with a 14" bar. Its about 10# lighter and IMHO perfect for getting deer stands in place, cutting shooting lanes as well as light habitat work. It works teriffic also esp for carrying thru the woods. 
I took a flyer on a $ 99 HD special a couple of yrs ago- a Poulan - and had NOTHING BUT TROUBLE WITH THAT SAW. Lifes too short. All the tree guys up here either use Stihls or Huskys. My brother has a Husky and loves it. I'd look at those two saws and nothing else. Good luck.

Natty B.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Maybe a 14" will be plenty for the work I plan to do. And I never thought of it, but I do have a considerable distance to travel on foot with the saw, extra gas, chain oil etc so weight probably should be a consideration.....
I have heard good things about the husky's as well, will keep those in mind. I did use a Poulan once, the 18" "Wild Thing" model. It worked pretty good for what we used it for, but man did it rev at what seemed considerably higher rpms than other saws the same size...considerably louder than the others.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

stihl or husky is the way to go!


----------



## justthinking (Jan 5, 2004)

I sold Echo Power Equipment for about 5 years when I lived in Georgia. It is commercial grade equipment like Stihl and Husky, but not as well known up here I guess. Their corporate office is in Lake Zurich, Illinois. 

If you can't find a regular dealer near you, Home Depot carries a few saw models all within your price range. For what you will be using it for, this will be the last saw your grandkids will own after you pass it on to your kids and then they to theirs.

There are two models I would consider for your needs:

CS-341 - A "top handled" saw (great for limbing and pruning) with a 14" standard bar and chain. At 33.4 cc's - more than enough power to upgrade to a 16" easily if you needed the extra length. The nice part is that it is only 7.8-lbs (dry weight).

CS-346 - A "rear handled" saw (better leverage for bigger cuts) with a 16" standard bar and chain (you can go down to a 14" or a 12" if ever needed). Also at 33.4 cc's. This saw is only 7.5-lbs (dry).

Here is the entire lineup for Echo saws:
http://www.echo-usa.com/prods_list.asp?Category=CHAINSAW

I've still got a an Echo Power Pruner (chainsaw on an extendable stick). Talk about making fast work out of cutting shooting lanes without ever leaving the ground. That is one unit that is worth saving for if you don't have one. Worth every penny and then some.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## justthinking (Jan 5, 2004)

Here's a local list of Echo sales and service shops near Niles:

http://www.echo-usa.com/scripts/mqi...I&zip=&country=United+States&B1=Locate+Dealer


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Have owned a couple Stihl saws, cut lots of firewood with no complaints or problems. Currently using an O28 with 16" bar for everything from brush cutting to felling and bucking firewood, no problems. Built a "chainsaw box" for my quad that carries saw, oil, gas, wedges, axe, nippers, etc. that saves alot of toting. Remember, a saw isn't a bargain unless it's a Stihl... ...Scott


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

I also have a Stihl. The 028 with 16" bar. 

I don`t have an ATV. Since most habitat cutting will be done in the winter. I use an ice fisherman`s sled. I have a _Jet Sled Jr_. I can carry the saw, gas can, bar oil, and thermos of coffee without any trouble. It can also be used when there is no snow on the ground if need be. 

The sled also doubles as a deer hauler during hunting season.


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

I have a Stihl 026 w/18" bar. 

I just bought, and installed my 5th chain today. (getting ready for some major habitat improvements this winter). I love this chainsaw! It's been one of the most reliable peices of equipment that I have ever owned!


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a Poulan that I bought for a couple of tree projects around the house. I have not had any problems with it but it has only seen relatively light duty although it does seem to labor through some cuts that I would'nt of thought were that tough. I would not go the cheap route if you plan on doing any heavy cutting; the extra money will probably be balanced out by less issues.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info! I will certainly add Echo to my list.....had overlooked them as an option. I appreciate the links as well.

Bob, I also have a Jet Sled ice fishing sled that will get put to use exactly the same way, and it does work well for deer to. The property and swamp is thick enough in many places that even the sled won't work, but it will get me most of the way, most of the time.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Swamp,

I'll just throw out one more thing FWIW. The largest chainsaw dealer N of Grand Rapids is in Kalkaska. They sell to alot of pros - loggers, arborists, tree guys as well as people who heat with wood all winter, etc. My brother bot his Husky there. They dont mess with the "Mart Specials".

They only sell two saws- Stihl and Husky. There are lots of models for each brand, depending on yr needs. A chain brake is a MOST EXCELLENT IDEA. Good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

I just purchased a Stihl MS-360 PRO and it's a great saw for big jobs (12+ pounds) gets heavy quick. I also have a small McCullough with a 12 inch bar, its a pain to start but still gets way more use then my Stihl. I believe that most men tend to over buy when it comes to the purchase of manly equipment.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Swamp, check items for sale on this site. I have a 16 in. Stihl for sale.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

I've got a Husqvarna 55 (is that what everyone is calling a "Husky"?). This thing is a wood cutting machine!!!! It eats trees like they're butter. I got a very good deal on the saw when many of the Big R stores (kind of like a Tractor Supply Store) in Indiana were going out of business. Even if I had paid full price, it would have been worth the money. I've never had a problem with it, it starts very easy and also handles well. I just keep sharp chains on it and it does the rest.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Like GREGM I have a husky 55. It has been a great saw. It has cut a bunch of firewood in the last 8 years I have had it. It has a decompressor button that makes it a lot easier to start.

I can thank Wolverine Power for it. They got off their rightaway and cut a big red oak. It was either give me what I asked or go to court for timber tresspass.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Husqvarna 350 - works great.

I couldn't buy a Stihl online. Every minute shopping is a minute wasted.


----------



## KrazyKletus (Feb 6, 2002)

Stihl MS-360 PRO gets my vote. A bit heavy, but it will do any job you ask of it.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Just purchased a new Jonsered 2150 this year. This saw kicks A#$ not to impressed with the plastic parts on it but as for the power and weight Im really impressed so far. Well see how it holds up. Had a Olympyk 246 that was stolen out of the barn that was a saw, but was really heavy at the end of the day. 

Grizzly.


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

I have a Echo saw (forget the model no.) and it has a 20" bar. I also have a 
stihl 031 av. Like them both, but I prefer the echo. then again the echo is about 25 years newer.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

what ever you do when ya buy a saw make sure that it has the 3/8 chain instead of the little boy scout chain. most of the new saws come with the little chain. it cost about $40 to convert to 3/8


----------



## uniborn (Aug 30, 2002)

Well I think things are covered as far as letting you know what brand to get. I also have a Husky 372. One mean machine might I add!!!!! There are only 2 saws I d get and mine is one and Stihl handles the other.
uniborn


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Swamp monster
Since everyone else here had answered to your question, I will offer a bit of advice. In your original post you refered to "inexperiance" If you are just that, a 16" bar should be more than long enough for what you SHOULD be cutting at the very most a 18" Running a chainsaw on small to medium trees is all I suggest you attempt to cut. Cutting trees in a forrest is not a game for the inexperianced. There is alot more to think about than just "which way is it going to fall) (please dont think I am preaching) Stay away from twisted or leaning trees make sure you dont attempt to cut any trees OFF anouther that have fell on it. Woods work is ok for the inexperianced if you know what your limitations should be. If you dont have any experiance with real LOGGING ask one to fill you in on the dangers and after they get done talking you will have a NEW respect for what could happen.
My buddy just got out of an Eau Claire Wi. hospital. Puntured lung, broke ribs, fractures upper vertibrae, and some stitches to his lower back of the head. His hard hat busted. He has been doing this for many many years. Cut a tree and walked at a 45 degree angle away watching it all the way. When it was down he turned around (his back on it) and a old dead limb that was under pressure snapped and flew 45' right at him. Enough force to break his hard hat and do all the rest of the damage I described. 
This can happen with any size tree. All I am saying is that cutting a yard tree down is cool or making firewood. Be careful out in the woods and dont cut more than you can and know your limitations. Also dont go out by yourself EVER if cutting DOWN trees.
Like I said I hope I dont come off as preeching. I care and I would not of typed this long if I didn't. Logging is the most dangerous job in the cont. states (Depends what study you look at)
Good luck and my vote would go for a Husqvarna 55 , more than large enough for what you should be using it for unless you can describe to me how you would do a bore cut? LOL
Good luck and be safe


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

There are probably 5 or 6 brands of saws that will give you good service. Stihl, Huskie, Echo, Olympic, Solo. I've got an Echo that has served me well for 10 or so years. The main thing is to maintain it well and NEVER lend it out. For some reason when people borrow a saw it always ends up being used as a stump grinder.


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

Excellent advice Brokenarrow.

You now have me re-thinking my attack on some tall twisted ash trees that I would like dead! I may just girdle them now.


----------



## outdoor addict (Feb 24, 2004)

Swamp Monster 
I have cut tree's for my dad's tree service for about 15 years. Like most everyone said there are only 2 saws to consider. Stihl being one and husky the other. If you go with a husky the real large saws tend to vibrate apart so maintanance is key. But they will outcut a stihl having a higher rpm at cutting speed. I have never had a problem with a stihl and that's why we only carry the stihl saws on the job. As for the bar length and saw the 029 model is a great choice as it will take a 14" to 20" or so bar. If your worried about lugging the big bar buy a small one too. As you can change it in about 2 minutes.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Husqvarna would be a first vote
Stihl second
Echo have not runone but i am sure they are nice. Ran thier leaf blowers and weed eaters. Very nice to run.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Add another vote here for Husky.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Well, thank you all for your input! Brokenarrow, is a bore cut the same as a plunge-cut?? I don't mind the safety advice...only a fool would choose not to listen to those with more experience! I have spent some time behind a saw, and some time around others while they use the saw, but certainly not enough time to even begin think I know what I'm doing! I have no plans as of yet to get into anything "big". Shooting lanes, blind building and habitat projects are all for now, and I'll choose those wisely until I get some experience. 
I ended up buying a Stihl 270 "Wood Boss" with 16" bar. It was a little more than I wanted to spend, and probably a bit bigger than I need (someone mentioned about guys buying more power than needed and I guess I fall into the bigger is better theory for better or worse!), but it will handle anything I will ever throw at it. I'm also close to making an offer on a house with a fireplace, so firewood may be in my future!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Swamp M,

I replyed earlier re my experience w/ Stihl chainsaws so I'll just add a little note to that. We recently went together with three neighbors and had some timber taken out here at home (about 250 sawlogs, mostly hard maple  The logging crew had two guys running saws, a dozer with a winch to pull trees and a huge forwarder. I spoke to the crew chief and asked why they were running Stihl saws ( the blades were looooong -28 or 30"). He said "We are in the woods, all day, every day. We just don't have time for problems with chainsaws". I was really impressed with how good these guys were in felling trees; they could fell them just where they wanted or would use the winch to make sure.
You chose wisely. Be safe.

Natty B.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Swamp,

Spend a little more money on this one. Remember, buy an ok chain saw now and replace it in 5-6 years. Buy a great chain saw now and have it forever. Most people I now would say that you'll keep a chain saw longer than a first wife. 

I spent a little more and got the Stihl MS 260 Pro. It weights less than the 360's which you'll like come time to do some serios cutting. I also went with the 18" bar; I wouldn't go with anything less. You can always cut a small tree with a big saw; however, you won't cut a big tree with a small one. 

What ever you do, look at the Stihl's. They earned their reputation for being the best. 

Good luck!


----------

